
Icon Design: Bitmap vs Vector  - Uncle_Sam
http://www.firewheeldesign.com/sparkplug/2006/April/icon_design_bitmap_vs_vector.php
======
ryanpetrich
Perhaps the markup used to describe the vector icons isn't precise enough? The
differences between the sizes for the example icon is mostly grid-fitting and
adjustments to keep the highlights/outlines one pixel wide and could be mostly
machine automated

~~~
drdaeman
Fonts use hinting rules (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Font_hinting>). To my
knowledge, SVG, for example, hasn't (which, for example, is a problem for SVG
webfonts on iPad, [http://opentype.info/blog/2010/04/13/the-ipad-and-svg-
fonts-...](http://opentype.info/blog/2010/04/13/the-ipad-and-svg-fonts-in-
mobile-safari/)).

High-PPI displays would ultimately solve this. I doubt any software (somehow
kludgy) solution will become widespread before technology arrives.

~~~
Someone
Hm, I wouldn't expect lack of hinting to be a problem on iOS, given its
aggressive anti-aliasing.

Wouldn't lack of kerning tables be a bigger problem?

